
Top journals retract DNA-repair studies after misconduct probe - headalgorithm
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00406-4
======
aiphex
Sirtuins have been a hot topic. In light of this I'd like to see a paper that
tells us what about SIRT6 is and isn't supported by evidence.

~~~
JangoSteve
I agree, and it's a bit too early on the timescale of publications to see a
paper that re-analyzes all that has previously been published on the topic in
light of this information.

That said, we've found around 2,500 articles which discuss SIRT6 [1], which is
about 10 times more than the 267 articles that cite the retracted study
according to the article. Based on this, I would assume most of what we do
know about SIRT6 would still hold up.

[1]
[https://mastermind.genomenon.com/detail?disease=all%20diseas...](https://mastermind.genomenon.com/detail?disease=all%20diseases&gene=sirt6)

